# Officially Green



## MillNeckFarm (Feb 8, 2011)

Just purchased a VERY lightly used (< 40 hrs.) 2010 JD 4005, CX300 FEL with used Woods 6' scrape blade.

Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have the same machine. You got a nice unit!


----------



## MillNeckFarm (Feb 8, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> I have the same machine. You got a nice unit!


I believe so too. Always nice to get informed confirmation.

I have a good friend with a 990 & it's a tough critter. Since the 4005 is basically an updated 990, I felt comfortable getting it.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I was going to purchase a 4005 when I had this 1050 bestowed on me. I love that tractor, and that Yanmar 4 Cylinder is a Hoss!!!


----------



## MillNeckFarm (Feb 8, 2011)

Pipertec said:


> Yeah, I was going to purchase a 4005 when I had this 1050 bestowed on me. I love that tractor, and that Yanmar 4 Cylinder is a Hoss!!!


Same friend with the 990 also has a 1070. Those 2 tractors sold me on getting this 4005.

Looking to buy a used bush hog. Would you guys recommend a 5 or 6 footer? I'm leaning towards the 5 - have maneuvering room for either but am wondering if a 6 is just a bit much for the tractor.


----------



## MillNeckFarm (Feb 8, 2011)

Finally some pics .... 






































I had pieced together a bush hog but it quickly took a dump so ....











And yes - those are bricks on my roof. Dislodged during the earthquake in the fall, epicenter < 10 mis. from my house. Left them there for FEMA to see.


----------

